# Using Stereo Mix for my Creative Soundblaster card



## ChristopherBoss (Feb 4, 2010)

I wan't to be able to use Stereo Mix in Ventrilo to play music, when I unhide "disabled divices" and "disconnected devices" in my sound options. I get a stereo mix option for Realtek High Definition Audio, but i dont get a stereo mix option for my Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Audio which i am using for my sound and my headset is plugged into that soundcard. My drivers are up to date for it, My OS is windows 7.


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Go on creative's control panel, and select recording as "What u Hear" or on Console Launcher's Mixer.


----------



## ChristopherBoss (Feb 4, 2010)

DarknessS3 said:


> Go on creative's control panel, and select recording as "What u Hear" or on Console Launcher's Mixer.


In the console launchers "mixer" there is only 3 options, "microphone FP", "Digital Audio (S/PDIF)" and "Microphone" I dont see a "What u Hear" anywhere


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you sure you have the latest drivers from Creative.com?

Edit: The What U Hear recording option is supported in Windows Vista for Sound Blaster X-Fi series (*excluding Xtreme Audio series*) and Sound Blaster Audigy series (excluding Sound Blaster Audigy LE, SE, and Audigy Value).

If the "What U Hear" option is missing in the Recording menu, it could be disabled or hidden.
To make it appear in the list:

1. Right click anywhere in the Recording tab
2. Select Show Disabled Devices
3. Right click on What U Hear option and select Enable.
4. Right click it again, and select Set as Default.

Second Edit: Confirmed by Creative, XtremeAudio doesn't have the "What u Hear" feature on it, however the XtremeGamer does.


----------



## ChristopherBoss (Feb 4, 2010)

So what you're saying is theres no way I can do what I want to do with this soundcard?



Also i have show disabled divices/hidden divices on.


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Correct,(to my knowledge, at least) there's no way to do what you want to do with that specific Sound card.


----------



## ChristopherBoss (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks anyways 
i was surprised by the quick replys


----------

